# Track Train Inventory



## gaspower (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

Can someone recommend software that will track train inventory. Possibly one that has a online database that can look up product and values.

Thanks JR


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

One piece of advice is keep it simple and directed toward what you want the inventory to do.

I used Microsoft Excell to make my own inventory sheets. That way I can have just the elements I need. I separate locomotives, freight cars, passenger cars, track, turnouts, tools, parts and accessories. I have a column for notes to itemize additions or modifications to the item. There are several other columns for other items I want to keep track of.

As far as values are concerned, I have a column for what I paid for the item and another column next to it, which I adjust as needed, to itemize what the going used street price is.  The reason for my inventory is so that if I croak, my wife has some idea of the value of my collection so that she is not taken when she gets rid of it. The first column for each entry in a small digital picture of the item so my wife can locate it. In the lower right hand corner is a total value block that adds everything and right now it's at the EGADZOOKS level because of my live steam locomotives.

One commercial inventory you might look at is at this site:
http://www.musicmixradio.com/yardoffice/

You can download it for free then pay $27 later if you like it. Frankly, I prefer to use Excel to get the program the way I want it.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

I second this excellent advice... 
I've got records going way back years for all my train stuff.  I used to track all the tons of my N Scale stuff on a database program I wrote but got tired of modifying it everytime I changed PC operating systems. 
Similarly, I switched it to Excel for convenience and it's the easiest way to go and have added my G stuff as well.  I also keep a complete history of purchase dates; description (car type/road name/number etc); plus original cost; totals and comments and noting any price value increases or decreases.  Every item is photographed (digital cameras are perfect for this) and 'linked' to a separate folder file of the item.  In addition to a recap page of all my train stuff I have a separate page for each style of rolling stock ...ie gondolas; boxcars; flats etc.
It's all backed up on a separate hard drive and CD/DVD.
That way both myself, my family and my insurance company have a record of what's what.  May sound a bit cumbersome but it's actually easily set up and maintained.

Hope this helps.
Gary


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, Excel is the way to go and tune it to your needs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Ms excel lacks one feature, for me feeling comfortable. (or i just did not find it yet) 
there is no possibility, to reorder/reorganize the full data sets. 
therefore i use for this kind of inventaries the good old MS-Works (version4) 
it gives me the choice of a excell-type datatable or a single sheet for every item with all its descriptions. 
in Works i can sort all data by every variable existing in the database. 

korm 
.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Or access...


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Korm
Complete data sets can be reorganized (or sorted) in MS Excel by clicking on Data, then Sort. Easy to do and you get to pick the sorting method.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I also use Excel.  I import a small picture of each piece in the cell above the description. I keep it very simple, what the piece is, Roadname, Manufacturer, and Number.  That's it.  Excel is so powerful, I can't believe that there isn't a sort function.  Tate on the Aristo forum did a thread last year just about this time, showing his database, and mine is close to his.
Paul


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul
See my input just below  yours. Excel does have a sort capability.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

I too use Excel for my O Gauge and G Gauge collections. I track Part #, Road Name, if it is Rolling Stock, Building, etc., Type of Equipment, Description, Manufacuturer, Car #, purchase price, place of purchase, year produced and comments. 

Yes, Excel is easily resorted. It remembers the sort criteria from the last time you sorted data. 
The other great function I use is the Auto Filter. Auto Filter puts a drop down arrow in your Column headings. Click the drop down and you can choose any entry to filter on. For example in the Equipment type column I enter, Loco Steam, Loco Diesel, Box Car, Reefer, etc. If I want to see just my box car collection I click the drop down and choose Box Car. Excel then filters out all other data so my list only shows Box Cars. You can set multiple filters at one time. Just remember that the filters are on when you are looking for something that you can't find.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Like any program, make sure your Excel file is backed up. 

Simpliest way for most is to use a memory stick as the 1gig units are under $20.00 

I use 2 hard drives and the memory stick for back up of important files.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Tips on sorting....select the WHOLE data set before you sort. If you don't, you run the risk of sorting one column...and not moving the data in the other columns...and wrecking your data base. And yes, the undo button works to reset a sort to the original set up if you do it wrong.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 03/23/2008 11:25 AM
Tips on sorting....select the WHOLE data set before you sort. If you don't, you run the risk of sorting one column...and not moving the data in the other columns...and wrecking your data base. And yes, the undo button works to reset a sort to the original set up if you do it wrong.


The two most used keys on the keyboard... Ctrl-Z


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

When using Excel, a very helpful tool is to set your spread sheet up to use Auto Filters.  It's located under "Data" then "Filters". 

This will create drop downs for each column enabling you drill down to just the item or set of items your looking for. Example would be to show me all of my box cars with Rio Grande road names. That's assuming one of my data base columns was Type of Car and another column was Road Name. 

Regards
Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

seems, that i learned something new. thank you gentlemen.


----------

